# Coding VAD (ventricular assist device) Management



## jessicaparker1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi
Does anyone know about coding VAD(ventricular assist device) Management? I've looked and looked and found nothing but one of my physician is assisting that there is a code and it in the 3300 series. I did found one article which states it's included in the E/M but I don't believe that correct. Any help, please??

Thank You


----------

